# Five Trains on the Modell Eisenbahn



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

that turned out real good, definitely a lot of detail, especially in the scenery ..


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Man those long passenger cars look cool going through the curves.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I still have a lot of scenery work and detail to do but it's getting there. 

There is so much detail that can be added to this layout that it boggles the mind. And the wallet.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice work Michael, looks great.

Andy


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice to have multiple trains running at once. I especially like where one train passes over another. Even better in your case with one train passing over another that’s passing over a third. Nice layout. Every time I look at it, I think of Garmisch, Rothenburg and Hohenfels.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice but a question. At 1:18 and 3:20 there is a train with a mixed consist of passenger cars. Would that have to do with first class and second class coaches? Thanks for posting.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good looking job Michael. Lots of detail. And 5 at once. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Gramps said:


> Very nice but a question. At 1:18 and 3:20 there is a train with a mixed consist of passenger cars. Would that have to do with first class and second class coaches? Thanks for posting.


No, it is mostly older equipment acquired for service on the ÖBB branch line. The first class carriage is behind the locomotive, the rest are second class or are privately owned.


----------

